# Fashionable hoodies



## ScreenerAnon (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm looking for affordable hoodies (less than $20 per if possible? other forums say $55 is average cost per blank hoodie.)

I like the ones with the mask, but more importantly I'd want it fashionable in some sense. 

[media]http://s4.thisnext.com/media/largest_dimension/BE3A3821.jpg[/media]

[media]http://img.banggood.com/images/upload/2014/07/SKU142475-1.jpg[/media]

[media]https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b2/b4/24/b2b424d5524fed9e4ebc10f6900e4aad.jpg[/media]

[media]https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/5b/68/a4/5b68a4b107bf418edd6126b63f9bddc9.jpg[/media]


----------

